# need opinions on new smoker



## CT78114 (May 23, 2010)

I currenty have a Lyfe Time 20" x 48" smoker. Paid about $1000 for it a year ago. I have finally "learned" my pit as far as temp control. Problem is it is just takes too much tending to. I'm beginning to cook on it a lot and tending the fire every 15 mins is just taking the fun out of it. Other issues making me want to make the switch is it doesn't have slide out shelves. I can oly cook two 13lb briskets at a time. I could do a third but it would scorch because it would be too close to fire box.

I live near San Antonio and would like to find a pit manufacturer within 300 miles if possible. I've been looking at Tejas smokers and Klose.

I'd love to hear if anyone out there has either of these and do they really cook at 225-250 without much work? Or am I just asking too much?

Thanks in advance for any recomendations.

CT


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I recently purchase a used "Old Country" pit - they might be worth looking at:

http://www.bbquepits.com


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I have a Tejas.

Seems like most stick burners require some fiddling to keep them steady. Some better, some worse.

Charcoal burners like the Weber Smoky Mountain can apparently hold temp a long time. Then there is always propane or electric. Personally I like to burn wood.


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

Look at the Klose pits they are tuned before they leave the shop and they hold temp very well.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I will say that when I get my Tejas up to temp it does not need adjustments every fifteen minutes. But this type of smoke is more labor intensive by its nature.


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have a Lifetyme and I cook at 200 for an hour or so at a time without tending. More practice is needed. If you want to no tend get a Weber Bullet and nap while cooking.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

I recently had a New Pit built in Sugar Land. It has slide out shelves in the Smoke Box & Pit, tuning plates. The temp didn't not need to be adjusted every fifteen minutes. Cooked on it this weekend, the Temp stayed even like cooking in an oven, Pit was 350 and smoke Box stayed 225, used very little wood. Will post some pictures.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

I have had my Lifetyme smoker for over 12 years. I have never had trouble with it holding temp. In fact, when I get mine to temp (around 225F) it's almost like the Ronco...set it and forget it. I think yesterday when I was cooking a pork loin, I checked it twice (added fuel about halfway through) and the temp was pegged at 225F.


----------



## CT78114 (May 23, 2010)

salth2o said:


> I have had my Lifetyme smoker for over 12 years. I have never had trouble with it holding temp. In fact, when I get mine to temp (around 225F) it's almost like the Ronco...set it and forget it. I think yesterday when I was cooking a pork loin, I checked it twice (added fuel about halfway through) and the temp was pegged at 225F.


Thats why I bought mine. I had heard good things. I know every pit has a mind of their own and you have to learn it. Unfortunately Mine burns right at 300 with the vent cracked a 1/16 of an inch without much trouble. If I want to get lower than that it is a matter of closing it totally off and almost snuffing it out and cracking it open again. That gets me nasty smoke among other problems.

I could live with it cooking at 300 but like I said I need a bigger pit anyway so I figured I'd ask around how the Klose and Tejas pits cook or for any others...other than a weber.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Have you tried building a smaller fire? I know, stupid question, but...


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Try a Kamado type cooker. I was in the same boat and wanted something that I could set and leave alone. The Oval XL Primo is perfect for what I do. It holds at around 230-250 with one load of charcoal for about 24 hours.


----------



## CT78114 (May 23, 2010)

Charles Helm said:


> Have you tried building a smaller fire? I know, stupid question, but...


Ha! Tried it all..I think? Small Charcoal fire and added small soaked, baseball sized, wood chunks. Ive even burned logs in a fire pit and added coals every so often. Ive even experimented with different types of wood. Pecan and Post oak are most consistent in this pit. IMO it should get a decent coal bed and add a log. Add another as that one burns down....adjust the vent and it should be that easy. Unfortunately air is the key here and I guess the door fit is not as tight as it should be. Like I said 1/16 of an inch any more and the smoke chamber is over 300.

Brother In Law has a huge pit my mom bought him and he says exactly that...get a bed of coals and a log now and then and it will cook at 200 all day. His was a one off custom pit or I might get one like that.

don't get me wrong I know smoking takes effort but this pit has an issue. It could be me...I'm wrong all the time. Ask my wife!

I hear D&D has the Tejas pits and that is only 30 mins. I might run by there and look at them.

thanks for all the input so far.

CT


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

man, I'm tellin ya. you can't beat the electric for ease of use and quality of the end result. there is no tending the fire at all. you can still drink the cold ones all day, or you can go to work, go fishing, or whatever, just have to be back in time to take the meat out. friends tell me I have the best ribs in the state. thats prob an exaggeration, but their sure good. plus you can smoke cheese, veggies, or whatever. you couldn't give me a stick burner-regardless of size, type, or new-ness. I just wouldn't be interested.


----------



## Pollo Pibil (Jul 10, 2009)

On the smokering.com website there are several fixes listed for commercial pits. For example, for the Char Griller pits, some guys get a gasket for an oven door and line the lid so it is more airtight. Might want to check it out if you think the door fit is the problem. Could help in the interim while you shop.


----------



## centex99 (Sep 11, 2010)

I have a smokey mounter cooker (weber chimney cooker)... you can get that going for 14+ hours without almost any work with a constant 225-250. You can also use a stoker on them to control the temperature within an even smaller range and possible burn even longer.... superb smoker... just use charcoal and a few chunks of wood at the beginning. I wouldn't mind a larger smoker as well, but can't say anything negative about the weber... search online for virtual weber bullet... that forum has TONS of info on these smokers and how to best use them.... for instance I only use a clay pot base in the water pan as opposed to water... PM me if you have any questions on them.


----------



## CavassoCruisin (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm sold on my Gator Pit...it's a little one but turned out the best bbqed chickens I've ever had last weekend.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

brother and uncle have life tyme pits

they are all over the place temp wise, must be the small stack and fire box , dunno , but really irritating for a long cook


----------



## CT78114 (May 23, 2010)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> brother and uncle have life tyme pits
> 
> they are all over the place temp wise, must be the small stack and fire box , dunno , but really irritating for a long cook


Glad it is not just me! In fact last week I invited a friend over who was givin me the "more practice" speech and I told him I'd give him the pit if he could keep it between 225 and 275 for an hour without putting the fire out. 5 hrs, 12 pack of beer and a lot of tending and best her could do was keep it between 250 and 325. Mainly in the upper 200's to 350.

I'm still looking for some opinions on the Klose and Tejas???? Anyone???


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

CT78114 said:


> Glad it is not just me! In fact last week I invited a friend over who was givin me the "more practice" speech and I told him *I'd give him the pit if he could keep it between 225 and 275 for an hour without putting the fire out.* 5 hrs, 12 pack of beer and a lot of tending and best her could do was keep it between 250 and 325. Mainly in the upper 200's to 350.
> 
> I'm still looking for some opinions on the Klose and Tejas???? Anyone???


Would love to take you up on that offer.


----------

